# No 1099 from another Rideshare Company, Advice?



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

This question was asked by another poster in the Austin forum regarding GetMe who is one of the 6 other TNC's that took hold when Uber left us high and dry in Austin. Any advice, since I also drive for these guys and so I''m curious too.

Don't count ever getting a 1099 from GetMe.

I just read in their FB page that only drivers with over $20,000 in payouts and 200 plus trips are getting a 1099. Trips is easy but 20k...jeez. I doubt that more then a hand full have accrued that kind of cheddar solely on this one app. I only work the bar hours Thurs, Fri , Sat and I barely made 1/4 of that. That includes the month of May and half of June when me and the 400 were the only game in town with GetMe and most of the other drivers were standing in line at Highland.

How do we report that income with no 1099? I saw on the GM FB page that they did post their FEIN when asked. If they (GM) don't report our earnings what is our responsibility to report this income?​


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

All income unless explicitly exempt under the tax code is taxable. It doesn't matter if it is less than $600 or if you didn't receive a 1099. You report it on your schedule C using your own records.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think they are using the threshold amounts for the 1099k, showing credit card transactions. The $20,000 and 200 transactions or more fits. 
Seems like that's why Uber issues 1099 misc for incentives and referral bonuses, with a $600 threshold.
Please note: I'm not a tax pro.


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> All income unless explicitly exempt under the tax code is taxable. It doesn't matter if it is less than $600 or if you didn't receive a 1099. You report it on your schedule C using your own records.


That I know...but come on now...I guess the real question is, since there is no 1099 does this mean GetMe reported payouts to each driver to the IRS? Like what if say someone did not report that income, short of an audit, if the company did not identify each driver that they paid out to then the IRS does not know that the driver received the money? Right?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

El Gato said:


> That I know...but come on now...I guess the real question is, since there is no 1099 does this mean GetMe reported payouts to each driver to the IRS? Like what if say someone did not report that income, short of an audit, if the company did not identify each driver that they paid out to then the IRS does not know that the driver received the money? Right?


Do you think the company is going to pay tax on money they paid out to drivers, claiming it as income rather than a business expense? I'm no expert, but with bank records of the deposits in your account, and a possible IRS crackdown on independent contractors in the burgeoning gig economy, I don't think you want to be in a position of having failed to report income. Just sayin' .......  And maybe GetMe gets audited ....


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

good point re: irs intensifying their scrutiny on independent contractors. I know that failed reporting of income can increase a chance if an audit in future years, not to mention penalties and interest on that unpaid tax on the income not reported. 

yeh there is no doubt that bank records can clearly trace back that income. But again, they are not going to look at that unless they actually conduct an audit. As I understand it, irs rely's really on a computer algorithm that looks for anomaly's that flags a return to a human who then decides whether or not to audit. At that point, once an audit is ordered, then yeh, they will go through your income records and docs with a fine tooth comb and even discover that $50 check you got from grandma on Christmas and make you pay for it. 

I guess I should report it and pay my fair share to the US Govt so they can build that damn wall to keep my Tio Chacho out since he and his compadres are all clearly "bad hombres."


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

El Gato said:


> That I know...but come on now...I guess the real question is, since there is no 1099 does this mean GetMe reported payouts to each driver to the IRS? Like what if say someone did not report that income, short of an audit, if the company did not identify each driver that they paid out to then the IRS does not know that the driver received the money? Right?


I was answering your first question "what is our responsibility to report this income?". Only GetMe knows what they reported to the IRS, I wouldn't speculate on that. It is still the GetMe drivers responsibility to report their income regardless of whether or not they got a 1099. Would the IRS know about the income? I think you already have an opinion about that! It doesn't change the taxpayers responsibility whether the IRS knows or not. That's all I'm saying


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Do you think the company is going to pay tax on money they paid out to drivers, claiming it as income rather than a business expense? I'm no expert, but with bank records of the deposits in your account, and a possible IRS crackdown on independent contractors in the burgeoning gig economy, I don't think you want to be in a position of having failed to report income. Just sayin' .......  And maybe GetMe gets audited ....


Great Point! Many IRS audits are the result of information obtained in other audits.


----------

